# Tomcat und falsches JDK



## SeeSharpNewBee (26. April 2007)

Hi,

ich versuche gerade einen Tomcat auf Suse Enterprise 10 zu installieren, funktioniert auch soweit, habe auch JDK 6 installiert, funktioniert auch.

Jetzt das Problem, und zwar, immer wenn ich mein Programm im Tomcat aufrufen will, kommt:

"[..] generics are not supported in -source 1.3 (use -source 5 or higher to enable generics)"

Hab die Umgebungsvariablen richtig gesetzt, und jetzt stehe ich eben an, bitte um Hilfe, danke!


----------

